# طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع



## حبة الخردل (2 مايو 2008)

عملت دونلود لنسخة ويندوز ومش عارف ازاى اخليها بوتابول

اللى يعرف ازاى رجاء الشرح المفصل​


----------



## Scofield (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

*
هل الملف الخاص بالنسخة مضغوط iso او شئ آخر وما هو
*


----------



## يوسف الصديق (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> عملت دونلود لنسخة ويندوز ومش عارف ازاى اخليها بوتابول اللى يعرف ازاى رجاء الشرح المفصل



حبة خردل
بعد التحية
انت ممكن تخلى اى نسخة بوتابول بمنتهى السهولة
وممكن تكون النسخة بأسمك
وممكن تضيف لها مثلا خلفيات سطع المتكتب الخاص بك
وممكن تعمل اى حاجة لها بصمتك الشخصية

كل هذا بمنتهى السهولة

انا سافترض انك نزلت النسخة ( ايزو ) يعنى ممكن تحرقها على النيرو ستكون ( بوتابل ) ...بدون اى لمسه لك  

ولكن 
السؤال هو
كيف تصنع لنفسك نسخة تحمل شخصيتك زاتية الاقلاع؟

سيدى الفاضل
من اجل اتمام هذا العمل لابد لك من بعض البرامج الضغيره
وسوف اختر لك الموضوع فى برنامجين فقط
البرنامج الاول     WinntbbuED
البرنامج الثانى  WUCDCreator
(( ممكن ان تنزلهم من النت .. وهى برامج صغيره))

البرنامج الاول وظيفته هو ان تجعل شاشة التستيب خاصة بك ولك ان تضع ايضا تعليمات التسطيب 

اما البرنامج الثانى فهو لجعل النسخة ذاتية الاقلاع بعد ان تضع بها الباس وورد بتاع الويندوز وممكن تكتب اسم المستخدم (اسمك او اى اسم تراه ) 
ومن خلال هذا البرنامج تستطيع ان تضيف الى الاسطوانة زاتية الاقلاع (الاوفيس مثلا) فينزل هذا الاوفيس تلقائيا مع الوندوز او اى برنامج تحبه وتريد اضافته بشرط ان الحجم لايزيد عن 685ميجا فقط لانه بعد عمل نسخة ( ايزو) بيزيد حجمها

بعد ان تقوم بعمل التعديل النهائى على النسخة اطلب من البرناج WUCDCreatorعمل نسخة (ايزو )

قم بحرق هذا النسخة الايزو على النيرو ( عمل ايمج نيرو للايزو )... اكرر تعمل ايمج لليزو...
انت الان تمتلك نسخة زاتية الاقلاع

انا عارف ان الكلام ده بالنسبة فى منتهى السهوله ... ولكن هل فهمت ما اقوله

سوف اقوم بالشرح بالصور لك ان اردت

اى سؤال ممكن تراسلنى على الخاص ان تأخرت فى الدخول الى منتدى الكمبيوتر
لك تحياتى


​


----------



## حبة الخردل (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اولا احب اشكركم على اهتمامكم بالموضوع

بس النسحه اللى انا نزلتها هى ملفات مفكوكه حجمها حجم الويندوز كله 87ميجا
انا عارف ازاى اطبعها على اسطوانه بس مش اجيب ملفات البوت منين علشان استبها من الدوس

وياريت الايميل الخاص لان الموضوع ممكن يطول لانى مش فاهم الموضوع كويس ماشى ازاى وايه هو الايزو
بس ياريت متزهئش منى
وشكككككككككككككرا جدا جدا


----------



## حبة الخردل (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اولا احب اشكركم على اهتمامكم بالموضوع

بس النسحه اللى انا نزلتها هى ملفات مفكوكه  حجم الويندوز كله 87ميجا
انا عارف ازاى اطبعها على اسطوانه بس مش عارف  اجيب ملفات البوت منين علشان استبها من الدوس

وياريت الايميل الخاص لان الموضوع ممكن يطول لانى مش فاهم الموضوع كويس ماشى ازاى وايه هو الايزو
بس ياريت متزهئش منى
وشكككككككككككككرا جدا جدا


----------



## Scofield (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*



حبة الخردل قال:


> اولا احب اشكركم على اهتمامكم بالموضوع
> 
> بس النسحه اللى انا نزلتها هى ملفات مفكوكه  حجم الويندوز كله 87ميجا



*
نعم!!!!!!
دى تبقى مش xp تبقى 98 او 95 او nt
يبقى الكلام اللى فوق ده مش هيفيدك خالص
*


----------



## samy adl (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

استاذى اسسسسسسسسسسد الغابه ارجو وضع الروابط حتى يكون الموضوع سهل​


----------



## حبة الخردل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

لا ياجماعه النسخه دى xp فعلا بس متشال منها بعض الملفات التى يمكن الاستغناء عنها علشان تفضى مساحه اكبر على الرامه وكمان مساحه على الهارد

النسخه دى اسمها micro xp 
joseph_samy87******.com ده ياجماعه ايميلى اللى يقدر يساعدنى يبقى مشكور جدا
وانا فى انتظار اللى يحاول يفيد


----------



## حبة الخردل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

الميل ده ياهو ياجماعه علشان مظهرش فى الرد اللى فات


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> بس النسحه اللى انا نزلتها هى ملفات مفكوكه حجمها حجم الويندوز كله 87ميجا





حبة الخردل قال:


> انا عارف ازاى اطبعها على اسطوانه بس مش اجيب ملفات البوت منين علشان استبها من الدوس





حبة الخردل قال:


> وياريت الايميل الخاص لان الموضوع ممكن يطول لانى مش فاهم الموضوع كويس ماشى ازاى وايه هو الايزو بس ياريت متزهئش منى​



اخى الحبيب حبة خردل​
سلام ونعمة من رب النعمة

النسخة اللى انت بتتكلم عليها واللى حجمها 87 ميجا ...دى نسخة ميكرو انصحك ان لا تجربها فهى الحد الادنى من الامكانيات و لا تتعرف على اى شىء لا طابعة ولا كاميرا ولا سكانر وليس بها اى تعريفات ولا تتعرف على اى هارد وير ... الخ هذه العيوب الخطيرة​
من الاخر هى يدوبك تشغل الكمبيوتر بالحد الادنى من الامكانات مثل السيف مود مثلا 
يعنى نسخة مضروبة وعلى قد حالها فلا تجربها على الاطلاق​
اما اذا كنت تريد ان تصنع لنفسك نسخة اكس بى بأسمك ذاتية الاقلاع وتضع صورك الخاصة او صور دينية خلفية لسطح المكتب وتضع اى برامج انت تريدها وتحبها وتريد ان تدمجها فى نسختك الخاصة التى باسمك ....


فتعالى نتعلم سويا ... كيف تصنع لنفسك نسخة شخصية من الاكس بي

​
اول كل شىء 

 يجب ان يكون لدينا نسخه اكس بي موجوده علي الهارد (source)​
اى ان يكون عندك نسخة اصلية كاملة من الاكس بي
او نسخة من النسخ الشهيرة مثل كريستال اكس بى (انصحك بهذه النسخة )

او نسخة ريتال اكس بي 2007

ان لم يكن عندك نسخة اكس بى كاملة فيجب ان تنزل احدى هذه النسخ من النت (انصحك بنسخة كريستال) وتضعها فى ملف وتضع له اسم وليكن اسم هذا الملف ( XP).
​
الخطوة الثانية لعمل نسخة ذاتية الاقلاع وشخصية من النسخة الاصلية الموجودة فى الملف المسمى ( XP).
​
يجب ان يكون عندى برنامجين

البرنامج الاول WinntbbuED

البرنامج الثانى WUCDCreator​
(( ممكن ان تنزلهم من النت .. وهى برامج صغيره))

وهناك برامج مشابها كثيره مثل *Nlite و UltraISO ... الخ*

البرنامج الاول WinntbbuEDوظيفته هو ان تجعل شاشة التستيب خاصة بك ولك ان تضع ايضا تعليمات التسطيب 
​
اما البرنامج الثانى WUCDCreatorفهو لجعل النسخة ذاتية الاقلاع بعد ان تضع بها الباس وورد بتاع الويندوز وممكن تكتب اسم المستخدم (اسمك او اى اسم تراه ) 



ومن خلال هذا البرنامج تستطيع ان تضيف الى الاسطوانة زاتية الاقلاع (الاوفيس مثلا) فينزل هذا الاوفيس تلقائيا مع الوندوز او اى برنامج تحبه وتريد اضافته بشرط ان الحجم لايزيد عن 685ميجا فقط لانه بعد عمل نسخة ( ايزو) بيزيد حجمها
​
كيف ...نصنع نسخة ذاتية الاقلاع Bootable شخصية معدلة كاملة ونظيفة وامنه



تابعنى من فضلك
​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

الخطوة الاولى
سوف اقوم بعمل نسخة زاتية الاقلاع باستخدام برنامج (( Nlite )) كمرحلة اولى وهى التعديلات الاساسيه في نسخه الــXP
 بهذا البرنامج  Nlite لعمل نسخة بوتابل

المتطلبات ( هام جدا )
اولا يجب ان يكون عندك نسخة كاملة من الاكس بى علي الهارد (source)
ثانيا يجب تنزيل برنامج MICROSOFT net ***** work 
ويمكن الحصول عليه من الرابط التالي
اضغط هنا للتحميل
ثالثا يجب الحصول علي برنامج( Nlite ) وتسطيبه 
يمكن الحصول علي برنامج Nlite من الرابط التالي
اضغط هنا للتحميل

الشرح
رجاء تابعنى من فضلك
​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

ولكن قبل ان تبدأ بعمل نسخة بوتابل زاتية الاقلاع ...
يجب عمل بعض التعديلات الشخصية على النسخة
كيف


تابعنى من فضلك

رجاء لضيق وقتى ....  الصبر


----------



## حبة الخردل (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اولا احب اشكرك بشده يا اسد الغابه على اهتمامك وعلى الروابط ربنا يبارك خدمتك
انا عملت دونلود للبرنامجين وفى انتظار الشرح


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 مايو 2008)

حبة الخردل قال:


> اولا احب اشكرك بشده يا اسد الغابه على اهتمامك وعلى الروابط ربنا يبارك خدمتك


اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
لا شكر على واجب​ 
حبيبى
نحن سنحتاج الى برنامج صغير​ 
برنامج WinntbbuED​ 
وهذ هى واجهته​ 



 

سوف نبدأب به اولا​ 
وهذا البرنامج تستطيع ان تنزله من هذا الرابط
التحميل من هنا​ 
http://www.sokoolz.com/addons/r64/Ri...dOn_v0.3.1.rar
والتسجيل كالتالي :​ 
*MD5*: 32FED00009BB1A73BE32B57E835CC07F​ 
او من هنا


​ 
وهذا البرنامج رهيب جداً ومريح ومتخصص في تعديل الملف المسئول عن عمل شاشة إعداد الويندوز ..والتى ستجعلها شاشة اعداد خاصة بك انت ​ 

كيف ... تابعنى افضل ... بس يا ريت تحميل البرنامج اولا​ 

اخى الحبيب
انصحك عمل ملف لتجميع كل ما يختص بعمل نسخة وبندوز شخصية وتكون بها كل هذه الملفات والبرامج والشروحات والصور التى سوف نحتاجها وليكن ملف اسمه ( اصنع ويندوز لنفسك )​ 

لك تحياتى​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 مايو 2008)

واجهة تسطيب الويندوز قبل التعديل​ 




​ 

واجهة تسطيب الويندوز بعد التعديل​ 



ومن الممكن وضع اى صورة (خاصة بك) فى هذه الخلفية عند تنزيل الزبندوز​ 
السؤال كيف يتم هذا التغير
 ووضع صوره خاصة بك
ليكون ويندوز خاص​ 


تابعنى من فضلك​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (5 مايو 2008)

سنبدأ بكيفية تغير صور تسطيب الويندوز وجعلها صورة خاصة 
وتسطيع تغير الكتابة والتعليمات وجعلها خاصة بك​ 

نبدأ بأذن الله العمل​ 
التدريب الاول ​ 
افتح برنامج WinntbbuED
ستظهر واجهة البرنامج 
ادخل (file) ثم ابحث عن الويندوز المصدر الذى على الجهاز والمطلوب تعديله وجعله وبندوز شخصى واضغط على (open ) كما هو موضح بالشكل


​ 
ادخل الويندوز المصدر المراد تعديله واضغط عليه لفتحه

سيظهر لك ملفات .. من ضمنها ملف اسمه (1386) ... ادخل هذا الملف سيظهر لك ملفات ...من ضمنها ملف اسمه ( winntbbu.dll ) اضغط عليه لفتحة

بعد ذلك .. من (EDIT) التى بجوار (FILE) فى واجهة البرنامج تستطيع تغير (اللوجو)  و (صورة الباك جروند) وايضا ( التعليمات المصاحبة) لتنزيل الويندوز  وايضا الوان وشك الخط ... كما هو موضح
من هنا




​ 

وبعد الانتهاء اضغط موافق على حفظ
ويتكرر هذا العمل مع صورة اللوجو (ويجب ان تكون (40فى 40) فقط
وصورة الخلفية ويجب ان تكون(640فى 480 )​ 




​ 
برجاء عمل هذا التمرين ​ 

التمرين الثانى هو كيف تجعل نسختك زاتية الاقلاع​ 
لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

عملت زى ما قولت بظبط بس للاسف طلعلى الرساله دى






ولما ادوس yes تطلعلى الرساله دى






فهل هذا عيب نسخة الويندوز اللى عندى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
هل انت متأكد ان الملف اللى اسمه (( winntbbu.dll )) موجود ... ام انك تعمل على ملف ( WINNTBBU ) ؟؟؟​ 
اخى الحبيب 
تأكد ان الملف (( winntbbu.dll )) موجود فى ملف 1386 وهو المسؤال عن الباك جروند بتاع تسطيب الويندوز ​ 
ان كنت انت متأكد ان الملف (( winntbbu.dll )) موجود يبقى
مافيش مشاكل الى الان ... لان العمل سيكون عليه...

يبقى لو جاءت الرسالة التالية




اضغط ok ستدخل الى الشاشة المطلوبة وهى كالاتى​ 


​ 
حاول وجرب واكمل العمل واخبرنى عن اى مشكلة
وان كان الويندوز المصدر ليس به الملف (( winntbbu.dll )) فى ملف 1386 ... اخبرنى​ 
لك تحياتى​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
كما ترى لقد قمت بتعديل التلعليمات فى الخلفية والوان الكلام وجعلت النسخة بأسمك انت
فى نسخة اكس بى ماستر بمنتهى السهولة ... وممكن ان تغير الصورة ايضا





حوا ان تتدرب على هذا التمرين

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

فعلا دوست ok وعمل expanding وغيرت الخلفيه وكله تمام
وهذه صوره التمرين اللى عملته






اشكرك للمتابعه وفى انتظار التمرين الثانى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

هايل اخى الحبيب حبة خردل

تسطيع ان تغير الكلام المكتوب بالضغط على الكلام ستظهر لك شاشه بها الكلام ... امسحة واكتب ما تشاء

واليك مثال حاول ان تفعل مثله




لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

كله تمام

تم التمرين بنجاح وفى انتظار التمرين القادم


----------



## يوسف الصديق (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

عزيزى حبة خردل
بعد التحية والسلام​ 
اليوم سنقوم بوضع خلفيات لسطح المكتب خاصة بك ​ 
كيف​ 
تابعنى من فضلك​ 
لتغير صور خلفيات سطح المكتب بصور خاصة بك انت 
اولا ادخل الاكس بى المصدر
سيظهر لك ملفات ... من ضمنها هذا الملف ($oem$) كما هو موضح بالصورة


​ 
ادخل هذا الملف ($oem$) ستجد ملفين كما هو موضح بالصورة


​ 
ادخل الملف الثانى واسمه ($$) سيظهر لك ملفات من ضمنها ملف اسمه ( web) ... ادخل هذا الملف


​ 
بعد ان تدخل ملف ال (web) ستجد ملف اسمه ( wallpaper) كما بالصورة​ 


​ 
ادخل هذا الملف ستجد الصور التى هى خلفيات سطح المكتب
قم باختيار افضلها وادخل اى صور باى صيغة فى هذا الملف سواء صور شخصية او دينية الخ .. (بدل او مع )...هذه الخلفيات حسب رغبتك 


​ 

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

انا ملقتش الملف اللى اسمه $oem$
ودى صوره الملفات اللى ظهرتلى وانا ظاهر الملفات المخفيه يعنى دى كل الملفات


----------



## يوسف الصديق (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

الحبيب الغالى حبة خردل
للاسف انا اشرح لك على نسخة اكس بى كريستال وانت تعمل على نسخة اكس بى ماستر
فانا مضطر ان اشرح لك على النسخة التى انت تعمل عليها التعديل ( الماستر اللى عندك)​ 
ما رايك فى ان نسمى النسخة بأسمك​ 
كيف
تابعنى من فضلك​ 
ادخل ملف (SETUP) ستظهر لك هذه الصورة


​ 
ما رأيك سنغير اسم النسخة الى حبة خردل اكس بى​ 
سوف استعمل برنامج صغير اسمه ( Res Hack )
شرح البرنامج
http://www.arabsgate.net/muntadapics...ck/ResHack.gif
قم بتنزيل البرنامج 
من هنا 

​ 

وبهذا البرنامج الصغير سنغير او سنعرب اسم الاكس بيى الى حبة خردل اكس بى كما ترى فى الصورة


​ 
كيف
تابعنى من فضلك .. ولكن نزل البرنامج اولا من هنا 

... وسوف اشرح لك كيف نعرب او نغير الكلام الى كلام خاص بنسختك انت​ 
(اسف على الاخطاء الاملائية التى فى الصورة المعربة)
لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج

وفى انتظار الشرح

وارجو انك متكنش زهئت منى


----------



## حبة الخردل (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

هاى اسد الغابه انا فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع


----------



## يوسف الصديق (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> هاى اسد الغابه انا فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع


عزيزى حبة خردل
انا اسف على التأخير لضيق الوقت
من اجل جعل واجهة الاسطوانة بأسمك سيكون الشغل على ملف (setup) كما هو موضح بالصورة


​ 
السؤال هو كيف يتم هذا التغير​ 
اول كل شىء افتح برنامج ResHacker ستظهر لك هذه النافذة ... من (file) ثم من (open) افتح ملف ( الست اب ) اللى فى الصورة الاولى


​ 


​ 
اضغط فتح ستظهر لك هذه الصورة



ادخل الملف المشار اليه بالسهم ستجد كلام بين الاقواس



غير ما بين الاقواس فقط كما انا فعلت بالصورة
ثم اضغط على الزر المشار اليه بالسهم كما بالصورة التالية لحفظ ما فعلت


​ 
قم بحفظ من ملف ..حفظ ...على ملف سيت اب لتصبح واجهة الاسطوانة واسم الويندوز خاص بك انت
الحفظ كما يلى


​ 
ليصبح واجهة الاسطوانة كما بالصورة


​ 
مع العلم انك تستطيع ان تغير كل هذه الييانات التى امامك الى بيانات خاصة بك انت 

ولكن ما فعلته انا هو كمثال فقط​ 
جرب وحاول واخبرنى وانا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال او استفسار​ 
لك تحياتى
المرة القادمة ان شاء الله كيف تجعل نسختك زاتية الاقلاع دون تدخل منك تقريبا​ 
لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اشكرك وانا طبعا مقدر مشغولياتك ربنا معاك ويقويك على خدمتك المثمره

احب اقولك ان طريقه شرح بتاعتك رائعه وكل اللى شرحته انا نفذته ودى صوره التمريين






وفى انتظار طريقه عمل ذاتيه الاقلاع


----------



## يوسف الصديق (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اخى الحبيب 
انت هااااايل

الان .... سنتعرف على كيف نجعل النسخة بوتابل او زاتية الاقلاع 
من اجل تنفيذ هذا العمل البسيط ... سنحتاج الى برنامج  (( WUCDCreator )).
تستطيع ان تحمله من هذا الرابط




External Mirror 1 - Beta





مع هذا البرنامج الصغير نستطيع اضافة كلمة السر للويندوز واضافة برامج وحذف ما نريده من برامج وجعل النسخة زاتية الاقلاع ... الخ
وهناك برامج كثيرة تؤدى هذا الغرض
ولكن هذا البرنامج هو اسهلهم بالنسبة لك ... ولكن سوف اعطيك فكرة عن الرامج الاخرى بعد ان تتدرب على هذا البرنامج 
لك تحياتى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اخى الحبيب حبة خردل

بعد تسطيب برنامج (( WUCDCreator )).
​
ستظهر لك هذه النافذة
لتختار الويندوز المصدر اضغط (select) كما هو موضح بالصورة







ستظهر لك نافذة لتبحث عن الويندوز المصدر المراد جعله زاتى الاقلاع اللى عندك




ثم نضغط اوكى كما بالصورة التالية




ستظهر لك هذه النافذة ...




لاحظ الاربع اسهم المشار بهم فى الصورة
السهم الاول والثانى هى معلوات عن النسخة

السهم الثالث هو انك تختار ملف جديد ليتم عليه وضع النسخة المعدلة ولا بتم اى تعديل على النسخة المصدر
السهم الرابع هو ان التعديل سيتم فى النسخة المصدر ( يفضل اختيار السهم الرابع )

لاحظ ان الاختيار الرابع غير نشيط لاننى اعمل على ويندوز (المصدر ) من السى دى روم
لذلك واجبارى ان اختار الاختيار الثالث 
فسينشىء لى (( ملف جديد )) 



سوف اضع اسم الويندوز المعدل وليكن ( حبة خردل اكس بى )



بعد هذه الخطوة
سيألك البرنامج ما هو المسارالذى تريده
السهم الاول هو مسار الويندوز المصدر وسيتم عليه التعديل
السهم الثانى هو اختيار مجلد جديد ليتم فيه وضع الويندوز المعدل

اختار السهم الاول




انتظر قليلا الى ان تتم العملية




كما ترى تمت العملية وسنبدأ العمل لتعديل النسخة الماستر او المصدر وجعلة زاتى الاقلاع





اولا
كيف نضع كلمة السر للنسخة لكى تكون زاتية الاقلاع ولا تطلب منى وضعها
من اجل هذا اضغط على الزر الثانى (unatended) كما هو موضح بالصورة




لقد ادخلت السيريال نمبر بتاع النسخة
واعطيت اسما للنسخة كما هو موضح بالشكل




نحن على وشك الانتهاء من صنع نسخة زاتية الاقلاع

ساكمل لك الشرح غدا لضيق الوقت

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

البرنامج مش راضى يتفتح عندى بعد ماستبطه

قالى عايز برنامج net ***** work ستبطه من cd الويندوز

بعدها مبقاش يقولى انه عايز الرنامج لكنه بيجبلى الرساله دى






مش عارف العيب منين


----------



## حبة الخردل (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*






دى الرساله اللى بيجبهالى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


>





حبة الخردل قال:


> دى الرساله اللى بيجبهالى


اخى الحبيب حبة خردل

بالفعل برنامج (( WUCDCreator ))بيحتاج برنامج NET ***** work  وهو ضرورى جدا لمعظم البرامج المماثلة

وهذا الرابط  للنسخة الثانية v2
حاول انت تنزله من هنا 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en
*اضغط على كلمة (download)لتنزيل البرنامج*
*وتسطبة اولا... *

*بس يمكن الاول تحتاج ان تزيل برنامج (( WUCDCreator )) وبرنامج (الدوت نت فرام ورك) اللى انت مستطبه ... ثم قوم بتسطيب البرنامج بعد تنزيله وبعدها قم بتسطيب برنامج (( WUCDCreator ))... والعمل عليه فى منتهى السهولة*



جرب واخبرنى عن اى مشكلة لاستكمل معك الموضوع


لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

انا اسف على التاخير لاسباب مرتبطه بالنت
انا فعلا نزلت النسخه الجديده من الفريم ورك واشتغل البرنامج وعملت التمرين كاملا بس بعد ما كتبت الاسم والشركه واسم الكمبيوتر والسريال معرفتش اعمل save للتغيرات اللى حصلت ازاى بس كل اللى شرحته تمام


----------



## يوسف الصديق (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*



أسد الغابة قال:


> اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
> 
> 
> بعد تسطيب برنامج (( WUCDCreator )).
> ...





اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
كيف تحفظ هذا التغيير بعد وضع كلمة السر بتاعة الويندوز  واسم المستخدم ... الخ 

الصورة التى امامك بها ثلاث اسهم




لحفظ العمل ادخل (done) كما يشير السهم الاول
ثم اضغط على (save) كما يشير السهم الثانى


اما السهم الثالث فهو السهم الذى سيجعل النسخة (iso) زاتية الاقلاع بعد حرقها على النيرو
ولكن لن نضغط على السهم الثالث ان كان هناك اى تعديلات اخرى او اضافات اخرى على النسخة ... وان انتهينا من كل التغيرات فسوف نضغط على الزر المشار اليه بالسهم الثالث لصنع نسخة ايزو (زاتية الاقلاع) بعد حرقها على النيرو 

جرب التمرين السابق وحاول حفظة وادخله مره اخرى وقل لى ماذا حدث

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

الصور مش ظهره عندى ياريت ترفع الصور تانى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> الصور مش ظهره عندى ياريت ترفع الصور تانى


اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
هى صورة واحدة جديدة وباقى الصورة هى فى اخر مشاركة لى​ 
اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
كيف تحفظ هذا التغيير بعد وضع كلمة السر بتاعة الويندوز واسم المستخدم ... الخ ​ 
الصورة التى امامك بها ثلاث اسهم


​ 
لحفظ العمل ادخل (done) كما يشير السهم الاول
ثم اضغط على (save) كما يشير السهم الثانى
بهذا تكون قد حفظت ما فعلته فى النسخة​ 
اما السهم الثالث
 فهو السهم الذى سيجعل النسخة (iso) زاتية الاقلاع بعد حرقها على النيرو
ولكن لن نضغط على السهم الثالث ان كان هناك اى تعديلات اخرى او اضافات اخرى على النسخة ... وان انتهينا من كل التغيرات فسوف نضغط على الزر المشار اليه بالسهم الثالث لصنع نسخة ايزو (زاتية الاقلاع) بعد حرقها على النيرو ​ 
جرب التمرين السابق وحاول حفظة وادخله مره اخرى وقل لى ماذا حدث​ 
لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

عملت فعلا زى ما قولتلى ودلوقتى بقى عندى نسختين الاصليه ونسخه الiso وهى دلوقتى شكلها زى فايلات المضغوطه بwinrar
ودلوقتى انسخها على اسطوانه ؟


----------



## يوسف الصديق (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> عملت فعلا زى ما قولتلى ودلوقتى بقى عندى نسختين الاصليه ونسخه الiso وهى دلوقتى شكلها زى فايلات المضغوطه بwinrar





حبة الخردل قال:


> ودلوقتى انسخها على اسطوانه ؟


هايل ... برافوا عليك

انت كدة تمتلك نسخة ايزو ...لا ينقصها سوى الحرق على النيرو بطريقة الايمج ...

كيف تابعنى
ضع اسطوانة جديدة فى السى دى روم 
افتح برنامج النيرو ...
اختار الاختيار الخامس والذى به عمل ( image).. وهو الاختيار الثانى من الاختيار الخامس 
هذا بالنسبة للنيرو النسخة السابعة التى اعمل عليه ... كما هو مبين بالصورة اضغط على (burn image to disc) كما هو مشار بالسهم





ستظهر لك هذه النافذة




اختار النسخة الايزو التى صنعتها كما هو مشار بالسهم الاعلى
وايضا اختار الاختيار قبل الاخير الخاص بنسخ النسخة ايزو .. كما هو مشار بالسهم الثانى 


ثم اضغط على (open )

وبكدة تستطيع حرق النسخة الايزو على الاسطوانة بهيئة (image) البوتابل زاتية الاقلاع من الدوس



و مبروك عليك النسخة البوتابل 

واى مشكلة انا تحت امرك

لك تحياتى​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

ايه يا شباب
فيه مشاكل ولا ايه
طمنونى ... من فضلكم


----------



## حبة الخردل (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

انا متشكر جدا وانا تعبتك اوى معايا ربنا يبارك خدمتك
سؤال اخير هل يمكن اضافه برامج اوسيمزات للنسخه الاصليه؟


----------



## يوسف الصديق (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> انا متشكر جدا وانا تعبتك اوى معايا ربنا يبارك خدمتك





حبة الخردل قال:


> سؤال اخير هل يمكن اضافه برامج اوسيمات للنسخه الاصليه؟



نعم ... اخى الحبيب
ممكن ان تضيف اى برامج وممكن ان تزيل اى مكون من مكونات النسخة

سوف ابدأ معك اولا ...  كيف تضيف برنامج الى النسخة ... مع العلم ان ما تضيفة الى النسخة سيتم تسطيبة تلقائى مع الويندوز


ولكن ... اترك النسخة الماستر هذه التى تعمل انت عليها ... وحاول تنزيل نسخة ويندوز كريستال 2006 ... اقصد الفرشن الاول ... (لانه يوجد كريستال 2 وكريستال 3 ) وسوف اجعلك تلعب فيها كما تشاء دون المساس الى كفاءتها لتجعلهانسخة شصية جدا لك وفى هذه النسخة تسطيع وضع صورك الخاصة كخلفيات سطح المكتب بدل من الصور الاصلية ...


وبالرغم من هذا ...
تسطيع انت الان تبديل صور خلفيات سطح المكتب فى الويندوز اللى متسطب ...  ولكن كيف؟
اولا
جهز الصور المراد وضعها 
ثانيا
ادخل الدرايف (c) ثم ادخل الملف المسمى (windows) ستجد ملف اسمه (web) ادخل هذا الملف ستجد ملف اسمه (wallpaper) هذا هو الملف الذى يحتوى خلفيات سطح المكتب

ادخل هذا الملف .... امسح اى صورة مش عجباك او امسح كل الصور ... ثم ضع الصور الخاص بك

اخرج وحاول تغير خلفية سطح المكتب ستجد انك امام صورك انت الشخصية الجميلة والتى صارت لسطح المكتب

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

فعلا انا حطت صور جديده بس ياريت لو ينفع ان احنا نعمل كده فى النسخه اللى لسه متسطبتش بحيث انى لما اسطبها تنزل ومعها الخلفيات اللى انا حطتها فى النسخه الاصليه وكمان مش كل مره اسطب ويندوز جديد ادخل واحط صورى ولكن طبعا شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## يوسف الصديق (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> فعلا انا حطت صور جديده بس ياريت لو ينفع ان احنا نعمل كده فى النسخه اللى لسه متسطبتش بحيث انى لما اسطبها تنزل ومعها الخلفيات اللى انا حطتها فى النسخه الاصليه وكمان مش كل مره اسطب ويندوز جديد ادخل واحط صورى ولكن طبعا شكرا على المعلومه


برافو .... انت هايل

حبيبى حبة خردل
النسخة الوحيدة التى استطيع تغيير صورها هى نسخة كريستال 2006 
هذا طبع بالاضافة الى كل ما تم عمله فى نسختك الماستر 
مثل عمل تعديل واضافة وحذف برامج منها واليها .. وتغيرصورة التسطيب كما فعلت انت بالضبط
فحاول تنزيل نسخة الويندوز الكريستال 2006 .... اى الطبعة الاولى ... وليست الثانية او الثالثة
اكرر 2006 وسوف تكون نسخة خاصة بك انت فى كل شىء حتى فى خلفيات سطح المكتب
وهذه بعض الصور له

_Windows Crystal Xp 2006_


















































لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

انا عندى نسخه بس حد عامل شويه شغل زى اللى احنا بنعملوا دلوقتى فهل ينفع اشتغل عليها لو ينفع اوكى مفيش مشاكل لو مينفعش لو تعرف انت انزل الويندوز منين ياريت تقولى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> انا عندى نسخه بس حد عامل شويه شغل زى اللى احنا بنعملوا دلوقتى فهل ينفع اشتغل عليها لو ينفع اوكى مفيش مشاكل


اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
بعد التحية والسلام والنعمة من رب النعمة
ينفع العمل وهو المطلوب وهى نسخة جميلة ولذيذة بس فيها عيب واحد بس هو ان احد الملفات به فيروس والحمد لله استطعت ان ازيل هذا المللف وصارت هذه النسخة امنة ونظيفة وهايلة بعد التعديل​ 
وسوف ابدأ معك خطوة خطوة ....فى ...
كيف تعدل هذه النسخة الجميلة لتصير نسخة خاصة بك انت ...​ 
نبدأ ب(واجة) الاسطوانة​ 




​ 
بعد التعديل صارت هكذا




​ 
ولكن.....
كيف تم هذا التغير
تابعنى من فضلك ...​ 
لك تحياتى​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

اول كل شىء
انشىء ملف جديد بأسم ( حبة خردل اكس بى ) مثلا....
ضع فى هذا الملف نسخة الكريستال 2006 ... 
ادخل ملف (setup) الموجود على شكل اسطوانة ستجد ان واجهة الاسطوانة كما يلى





المطلوب هو تغيير هذه الواجهة الى واجهة خاصة بك
كيف
تابعنى من فضلك

ادخل الملف الموجود به نسخة الكريستال 
ستجد الملفات الاتية كما بالصورة التالية:



ما يهمنا فى هذه الخطوة هو الملفان الذان يشار اليهم بالاسهم واحد واثنين
السهم الثانى يشير الى الملف (setup) وهو واجهة الاسطوانة المراد تغييره الى واجهة خاصة بك ...  كيف

ادخ الملف الذى يحمل اسم ( autoplay) والمشار اليه بالسهم الاول
ستجد الاتى



ادخل الملف الذى يحمل اسم (images) والمشار اليه بالسهم
ستجد انه يحتوى على صورة ... 



وهذه الصورة هى الهدف الذى سنعمل على تبديله بصورة خاصة بك

كيف ....

تابعنى من فضلك

قم بتجهيز اى صورة تختارها انت واجهة لاسطوانة الويندوز 
بشرط ان يكون مقياسها (800 فى 640) jpeg 
اكتب عليها ما يناسبك واحفظها بنفس المقاس ونفس الصيغة ولكن بنفس اسم الصورة التى فى الملف (30_1) كما بالملف الاصلى بالضبط

قم بعمل كوبى بيست للصورة الى الملف 
سيطلب منك ان تواق على التبديل ... وافق .. لتصبح الصورة كما يلى




من اجل ان تتأكد من ان الصورة اصبحت صورتك انت 
ادخل ملف  (setup) اللى على شكل اسطوانة ستجد ان صورتك اصبحت هى واجهة الاسطوانة
كما يلى





رجاء عمل هذا التمرين واخبرنى هل نجحت ام انك ستحتاج الى اى استفتسار

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

ازيك ياأسد الغابه انا اسف للتاخير بس اعمل ايه انت عارف ان احنا فى وقت امتحانات دلوقتى ياريت تذكرنى فى صلاتك علشان انا شكلى عكت الدنيا فى الامتحان الاول ربنا يستر

وعلى فكره انا جربت اللى انت شرحته وكله تمام ياباشا وعلى فكره انت استاذ هايل لازم تفكر تخدم فى مركز خدمات


----------



## يوسف الصديق (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> ازيك ياأسد الغابه انا اسف للتاخير بس اعمل ايه انت عارف ان احنا فى وقت امتحانات دلوقتى ياريت تذكرنى فى صلاتك علشان انا شكلى عكت الدنيا فى الامتحان الاول ربنا يستر





حبة الخردل قال:


> وعلى فكره انا جربت اللى انت شرحته وكله تمام ياباشا وعلى فكره انت استاذ هايل لازم تفكر تخدم فى مركز خدمات​



اخى الحبيب / حبة خردل
ربنا معك ... ويوفقك فى امتحاناتك​ 
ان كان عندك وقت فاضى ... ممكن ان تكمل معى 
وان لم يكن ... فانتظر بعد الامتحانات ... وانا سوف اروقك .... (حلوة اروقك دى ) !!!!!​ 
الخطوة الثانية هى تغيير صور سطح المكتب
كبف​ 
تابعنى من فضلك​ 
اليوم سنقوم بوضع خلفيات لسطح المكتب خاصة بك ​ 

كيف​ 

تابعنى من فضلك​ 

لتغير صور خلفيات سطح المكتب بصور خاصة بك انت 
اولا ادخل الاكس بى الكريستال (المصدر)
سيظهر لك ملفات ... من ضمنها هذا الملف ($oem$) كما هو موضح بالصورة


​ 

ادخل هذا الملف ($oem$) ستجد ملفين كما هو موضح بالصورة


​ 

ادخل الملف الثانى واسمه ($$) سيظهر لك ملفات من ضمنها ملف اسمه ( web) ... ادخل هذا الملف


​ 

بعد ان تدخل ملف ال (web) ستجد ملف اسمه ( wallpaper) كما بالصورة​ 



​ 

ادخل هذا الملف ستجد الصور التى هى خلفيات سطح المكتب
قم باختيار افضلها وادخل اى صور باى صيغة فى هذا الملف سواء صور شخصية او دينية الخ .. (بدل او مع )...هذه الخلفيات حسب رغبتك 


​ 


ولكن​ 
فيه مشكلة بسيطة ​ 
هل تتذكر هذه الواجهة


​ 
ماذا لو ضغط على الزر الاول او الثانى المشار اليهم بالاسهم (واحد واثنين)​ 
هل تعرف ماذا سيظهر لك

سوف تظهر لك معلومات عن النسخة بهذه الطريقة





السؤال هو
كيف تجعل هذا الترحيب خاص بك انت والمعلومات التى تظهر فى هذه الصفحة تكون معلوماتك انت ... ​ 
منتظر ردك على تغيير صور سطح المكتب 
من اجل ان اتابع معك كيف تكون معلومات الزر الاول والثانى هى معلوماتك انت او اى شىء
 (كأن تضع كلمة او صورة او صورعن الوندوز او كلمة محبة او اى صور خاصة بالنسخة المعدلة) الخ.....​ 

لاحظ اننا فى اول الطريق
لسه ... كيف تحذف من النسخة
كيف تضع برامج الى هذه النسخة
كيف تحذف الملف الذى يحمل الفيروس فى هذه النسخة​ 
هذا بالضافة الى الدروس السابقة ممكن ان تتطبقها مثلا
تغيير صورة التسطيب
تغيير تعليمات التسطيب ... الخ .............. وانت قمت بهذا العمل بنجاح​ 
على اقل من مهلك ... لو مش فاضى​ 
اخى الحبيب
انا متابعك جيدا ومصر على تعليمك​ 
لك تحياتى ​ ​


----------



## حبة الخردل (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*



> ان كان عندك وقت فاضى ... ممكن ان تكمل معى
> وان لم يكن ... فانتظر بعد الامتحانات ... وانا سوف اروقك



ياباشا العفو ان مكنش عندى وقت فاضى لازم افضى نفسى او بلاش امتحانات اصلا ده كفايه تعبك معايا الفتره دى كلها






هى دى الملفات اللى عندى داخل فولدر$$ ومش لاقى الملف اللى اسمه WEB


----------



## يوسف الصديق (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

الابن الغالى حبة خردل
ارجو ان تكون موفق فى الامتحانات ... الرب معك​ 
بخصوص وجود الملف من عدمه
اريد ان اسألك ... ما هى النسخة التى تعمل عليها
انا فهمت من كلامك ان النسخة التى تعمل عليها هى نسخة كريستال 2006​ 
سؤالى هو
هل هذه الصورة هى واجهة الويندوز عند بداية فتحه 




​ 
اما ان لم تكن هى 
فهل لك ان تعطينى صورة للويندوز اللى عندك (المطلوب تعديله).
( غير الماستر اللى اشتغلنا عليه فى الاول).​ 
علشان يكون الشرح على نسخة واحدة مشتركة عندى وعندك​ 
لك تحياتى ​


----------



## حبة الخردل (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

بجد انا اسف سامحنى اصل كنت فاكر ان الكريستال كله زى بعضه بس دى نسخه كريستال2007

ودى الصوره بتاعتها


----------



## يوسف الصديق (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*




حبة الخردل قال:


> بجد انا اسف سامحنى اصل كنت فاكر ان الكريستال كله زى بعضه بس دى نسخه كريستال2007


 
اخى الحبيب حبة خردل
مش مهم ...

 طبعا لو نسخة2006 يبقى احسن
لكن نشتغل على النسخة اللى عندك

اول كل شىء نغير الواجهة علشان تبقى واجهة خاصة بك انت مثل هذا ...







ما رأيك ....
​
لك تحياتى
​


----------



## حبة الخردل (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

وانا سبقتك وغيرت الخلفيه حتى شوف كده






ايه رايك بقى تلميذ شاطر مش كده ههههههههههههه
انا متشكر جدا لتعبك معايا​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

هايل
حاول تغيير صورة التسطيب ببرنامج (( WinntbbuED )) ليكون مثل هكذا




ومن نفس البرنامج تسطيع ان تغير تعليمات التسطيب لتكون اسمك مثلا والايميل بتاعك ...الخ 


المرة القادمة
كيف تضيف او تحذف برامج الى النسخة

لك تحياتى​


----------



## حبة الخردل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

شكرا ليك اسد الغابه

تم التمرين بنجاح






وفى انتظار التمريين القادم


----------



## يوسف الصديق (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

فى التمرين السابق
ممكن ان تغير الكلام اللى على جنب
والوان البروجرسيف ... كما هو موضح فى صورتى (اللون الازرق كمثال)




سوف اكمل معك ان شاء الرب يسوع ...  ولكن​ 
اعتذار
ساغيب عن المنتدى فترة
صلى من اجلى ومن اجل اسرتى​ 
حبيبك / اسد الغابة​


----------



## حبة الخردل (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب كيفيه عمل اسطوانه ويندوز ذاتيه الاقلاع*

صلوات العدرا والقديسين وانشاء الله ترجع للمنتدى عن قريب
المنتدى كله فى انتظارك


----------



## عادل نت (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً شكراً شكراً

الصراحة استاذ هائل وطويل البال كمان 

وان رح اتابع معكم الموضوع الى النهايه ورح اعمل كمان تطبيقات على كل شي وضعتوه ...


ولكن لا بد لنا من ان نقول باستفسار واحد قبل كل شي الا وهو ...

انا نزلت نسخه من النت sp3 وهي مجموعة ملفات مضغوطه بعد فك الضغط عنها 
اعطاني مجلد اصفر فيه هذه الملفات






فهل استطيع عمل كل التطبيقات التي عدت ؟؟؟



واعلم اخي الكريم ان تسجيلي في الموقع كان بسببك وبسبب شرحك المميز صراحة
والكامل والذي لا تبخل فيه على الاخوه الآخرين باي شيء بل تحاول ان تفيد بالقدر الاكبر .

شكراً لك مع انها صراحة لا توفيك حقك .


----------



## dreams7718 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اسد الغابه وحشنا بجد
منتظرين منك باقى الموضوع:smil16:


----------



## عادل نت (1 نوفمبر 2008)

up

up

up


----------



## MAGDY ABBAS (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككرررررررررريييييييييييييييننننننننننن


----------



## MAGDY ABBAS (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييينننننننن


----------

